# جهاز غسيل الكبد (أمل جديد)



## eng_mohand (20 مايو 2007)

لقد اصبحت معدلات الاصابه بأمراض الجهاز الهضمي في مصر كبيره جدا لدرجه تفوق كل التوقعات ولا ادري ما هو السبب الرئيسي أهو الطعام ام الماء لا أدري , ومن ناحيه اخرى ارتفعت قيمه العلاج جدا لدرجه اصبح فراق الحياه اهون على المريض واهله من نفقات العلاج .
امراض الكبد كثيره ومتعدده وغالبا ما تنتهي بفشل في وظائف الكبد وبعد تلك المرحله لا يتبقى سوى خياران للمريض اما ان يقوم بعمل زراعه للكبد في الخارجه وتكون النكاليف اكثر من مليون جنيه او اكثر وأما ان يقوم بعمل غسيل دوري ومستمر للمحافظه على الحياه .
ما هي الكبد؟
الكبد هي أكبر أعضاء الجسم البشري وتقع في الجزء الأيمن العلوي من تجويف البطن تحت الحجاب الحاجز خلف الأضلع. تتكون الكبد من فصين رئيسين هما الفص الأيمن والفص الأيسر وآخرين صغيرين. في أسفل الفص الأيمن تقع المرارة والتي تتصل بالكبد عن طريق القناة المرارية ، والتي تقوم بتخزين العصارة الصفراوية المفرزة من الكبد.
*وظائف الكبد*
*الكبد قادرة على أن تقوم بجميع وظائفها بشكل شبه طبيعي بـ 25 % من طاقتها لذا فلديها قدرة على أداء وظائفها حتى بعد فقدان 75 % من قدرتها الوظيفية .
باختصار شديد سوف نوجز وظائف الكبد في النقاط التالية:*


*تقوم بدور رئيسي في التعامل مع السكريات والبروتينات والدهون في جسم الإنسان.*
*تصنع مئات الأنواع من البروتينات التي يحتاج إليها الجسم في بناء خلاياه المتعددة في الأعضاء المختلفة.*
*تفرز العصارة الصفراوية الكبدية التي تقوم بدور رئيسي في هضم الطعام والمساعدة على امتصاصه وخاصة الدهنيات.*
*تحول الأحماض الأمينية إلى يوريا Urea.*
*الكبد جزء مهم من أجزاء الجهاز المناعي في الجسم.*
*بواسطة الأنزيمات المتنوعة والكثيرة جدا الكبد لديها القدرة على التعامل مع آلاف المركبات الكيميائية والعقاقير المختلفة وتحويل أغلبها من مواد سامة إلى مواد غير سامة أو مواد نافعة.*
*الكبد لها مهام أخرى كثيرة مثل:*
*تكوين خلايا الدم الحمراء في الجنين داخل الرحم.*

*تخزين الحديد وبعض المعادن الأخرى بالإضافة إلى الفيتامينات المهمة في الجسم.*
*حفظ التوازن الهرموني في جسم الإنسان.*

*يطلق مسمى وظائف الكبد على فحوصات الدم (Liver Function Tests) ومختصرها LFTS والتي تشمل ما يلي:
أ- مستوى الصفراء في الدم Bilirubin.
ب- مستوى البروتينيات والألبيومين Total protein & Albumin.
ج- مستوى أنزيمات الكبد مثل AST, ALT, ALP, GGT.*

*إن ارتفاع مستوى الأنزيمات يدل على وجود خلل ما في الكبد أو في القنوات الصفراوية ، ولكنها لا تدل على قدرة الكبد الوظيفية ، وعندما تكون هذه الأنزيمات طبيعية فليس بالضرورة أن تكون الكبد سليمة*

تليف الكبد :
هو حالة مرضية تصيب الكبد بالتليف، حيث تتليف خلايا الكبد الحشوية وتؤدي الى افراط في النسيج الضام، وتحل مجموعات من الخلايا محاطة بأغلفة من الندبات تسمى بالعقيدات المجددة، محل أنسجة الكبد الاسفنجية الطبيعية.
*مرفق مع الموضوع محاضره رائعه عن الجهاز* 
وفي النهايه لا يسعنا الا ان ندعوا الله عز وجل ان يعافينا وان يشفي كل مريض يارب وان يخفف عنهم وان يجعلنا سبب لتخفيف الامهم , اللهم لك الحمد على كل نعمك ولك الحمد في السراء والدراء .
*لا تنسوني بالدعاء*


----------



## فداء (20 مايو 2007)

thank you very much intersting subject


----------



## نسيم الخلد (27 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك 

وعافانا واياكم من كل مكروه


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (30 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الرائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (30 يونيو 2007)

ماشاء الله المادة رائعة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (7 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks a lot for your file


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (7 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع رائع جداً يا عزيزي مهند .... بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير .... وبالتوفيق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ مهندس مهند .

لم تسنح لي الفرصة للأطلاع على انجازك الرائع الا الأن ربما كان سهوا مني او ممكن ان يكون في 

فترة انقطاعي بسبب سفري .

ماشاء الله على هذه الطاقات والعطاء المنير تسلم ايدك والى الامام وارجو التواصل معنا ومزيد من 

العطاء .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (22 يوليو 2008)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## xdevilx_77 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## فهد الفهاد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المهندسه الصغيره (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
لكن الملف المرفق مش راضي يفتح معي
ممكن تشوفولي حل
وشكرا


----------



## eng_mohand (15 أكتوبر 2008)

اختي الفاضلة . الملف يعمل لازم يكون عندك برنامج فك الضغط وهو alzip وشكرا


----------



## ليدي لين (17 أكتوبر 2008)

نتمنى ان نصل لحل مشكلة الكبد بامراضه بشكل سريع وغير مكلف


----------



## م ج طنطاوى (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## المسلم84 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tdm (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور ع الموضوع وللأماااااااااااااام


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع وخصوصا الملف رائع


----------



## انا مهند (21 أكتوبر 2008)

mshkoooooooooooooooooooooooooooor 3la al3lomat algiema


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng hager (16 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا على الموضوع
لكن كنت اود معرفة مايقوم به الجهاز او فكرة عمله
او لو امكن تقول لنا على روابط يكون فيها معلومات عن الجهاز.

شكرا


----------



## bassel hatem (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود طيب


----------



## ضبعة (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هدى هدهد (19 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## الاطلال (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الرائع
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## g.a.r.a (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي الفاضل على المعلومات القيمه 

وتستحق عليها خمس نجوم >>>>>>>>>> رئيس الموقع


----------



## محمدالقبالي (20 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع بالفعل رائع من شخص رائع 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا الانجاز


----------

